# Any disadvantages to a compensated Glock?



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I am planning on picking up a G32C within the next month or so, and was just wondering if there were any disadvantages to having the C model? Is the slide or barrel any more susceptible to damage or wear because of the openings? How about muzzle flash, distracting or not noticeable?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are several past topics on that - I did a search for ya - Just click on here and U can see all the various threads on it. I don't think its a good idea unless its just for a range gun. I get into detail as to why on some of these threads...

http://www.handgunforum.net/search.php?searchid=37694


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks. I tried searching, but was too dumb to use 'compensated' under the criteria :nutkick:

I found this, which has been a lot of help...

http://glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=506401


----------



## ffcracker (Nov 29, 2006)

Advantages to a compensated Glock.... 15 rounds at 20 feet (G24C).


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

ffcracker said:


> Advantages to a compensated Glock.... 15 rounds at 20 feet (G24C).


Awwww...come on...you missed dead center by half an inch :smt023


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Theirs two down sides. Problem with them is at night. Since the muzzle flash will engulf the front sight and effect your night vision. Second you lose a little omph.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

fattsgalore said:


> Theirs two down sides. Problem with them is at night. Since the muzzle flash will engulf the front sight and effect your night vision. Second you lose a little omph.


Did you not read the link? The loss in bullet speed is not noticeable, and the already non existant flash of glock pistols is not enough to "engulf" your front site for the milisecond it's there.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I disagree. I have owned comped pistols - although I will admit that I have never had a stock comped Glock - but I did have a Glock 17 in the 1990s with a 6" extended length barrel with a comp on the end (there was a piece that went over the barrel and had the shape of the glock - so it looked pretty nice).

When shooting large, knockdown steel targets in the shape of a person, quite often there was some noticable issues with velocity loss. They'd fall right down with a regular 1911. With my comped 1911, quite often, they would not fall w/o a 2md shot added. These were pretty heavy targets, but they fell when using a 9mm or a standard 1911. So, the loss in velocity did have a recognizable difference.

And, I gotta say that depending on your ammo, the flash can be a problem.

I would not use a comped gun for anything but a range gun


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the defense Ship. Remember guys... I said "at night" 
For the range it's fine but for self defense it's normally not preferred.(not that they are never used)


----------

